# Quick release plates: RRS v's Manfrotto



## Mr Bean (Apr 16, 2013)

I've been looking into tripods / ball heads for the past few weeks, trying to decide which one would suit my needs. This recent thread: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=14209.0 (_Help me finalize my tripod & ball head choice_) really hit the spot for me. Thanks for those who responded 

I've decided that the Gitzo GT2541 + RRS BH-40 would suit my needs (max load would be shooting 5D3 with grip + 300mm f4).

This will compliment my existing monopod (Gitzo GM2541 + Manfrotto 496RC2 head).

However, just a question about the quick release plates. Would the plate that fits the RRS BH-40 work on the Manfrotto 496RC2? I ask because I notice that the RRS plate requires an allen key to attach/remove. While I'm happy to keep this on permanently, that could be an issue if I'm swapping between the mono / tripod. Currently, I have the Manfrotto plate on the 300mm lens, as I use that for birding pic's. A solution could be to have the RRS plate on the camera and leave the Manfrotto plate on the 300mm. But, I know one day, while I'm frantically setting up the tripod, there could be tears.....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 16, 2013)

No, the Arca Swiss-type plates for the RRS BH-40 (and ballheads from Kirk, Markins, Acratech, and a host of other excellent brands) do not fit on the Manfrotto RC2 clamp. Manfrotto uses their own plate designs, and they're not even compatible within the brand, let alone outside the brand. That's one reason I switched from Manfrotto to AS-type plates/clamps.

While some of the Manfrotto heads can be converted to an AS-type clamp with the Wimberley C-12, the 496RC2 isn't one of them. You could replace the monopod head (with an RRS monopod head, for example, but a Manfrotto 234 tilt head with a Wimberley C-12 is what I used before getting the RRS setup to hold a 600 II), or get the Kirk 'adapter' (link) that has an RC2 compatible base under an AS-type clamp.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 16, 2013)

One solution is a plate that fits both. The company sells two versions. I'd doubt if either would be great for your lens, but take a look.

http://www.customslr.com/products/m-plate-mini#.UW2GfF3n-Hs

http://www.customslr.com/products/m-plate-pro#.UW2GU13n-Hs


----------



## jonathan7007 (Apr 16, 2013)

Slightly off-topic but important: 
...there are heads/clamps which don't fit between the gripped 5D3 body and the head attachment. I have the 300 f4 and the 70-200 f2.8L2 and know that for instance, my Manfrotto 322 grip head with the RC2 plate will not fit up under the 70-200 because the bulkiness of the battery housing. I have to try the same combo with the 300 but suspect I'd see the same problem. I have an aftermarket grip but I think its shape will not differ too much from the Canon offering.

I am planning a change to all Arca Swiss (AS) camera attachment so am thinking about this right now, too. I plan to adapt all heads to the AS clamps, even retro fitting somehow the AC system on a Manfrotto 410 geared head. I will have to figure out how to replace/adapt the 322 grip, too, but I knew the inability to attach the 70-200 required some new solution, anyway.


----------



## Dianoda (Apr 17, 2013)

jonathan7007 said:


> Slightly off-topic but important:
> ...there are heads/clamps which don't fit between the gripped 5D3 body and the head attachment. I have the 300 f4 and the 70-200 f2.8L2 and know that for instance, my Manfrotto 322 grip head with the RC2 plate will not fit up under the 70-200 because the bulkiness of the battery housing. I have to try the same combo with the 300 but suspect I'd see the same problem. I have an aftermarket grip but I think its shape will not differ too much from the Canon offering.
> 
> I am planning a change to all Arca Swiss (AS) camera attachment so am thinking about this right now, too. I plan to adapt all heads to the AS clamps, even retro fitting somehow the AC system on a Manfrotto 410 geared head. I will have to figure out how to replace/adapt the 322 grip, too, but I knew the inability to attach the 70-200 required some new solution, anyway.



I have an 322RC2 head - the 70-200 f/2.8 IS II + gripped 5D3 (I use the Canon BG-E11 grip) does in fact fit - after installing the RC2 plate to the lens collar, you need to rotate the tripod collar on the lens (ie, as you would if you were shooting vertically), then attach it to the tripod head, and then rotate the lens collar back in place - boom, it fits with your gripped camera. I had the same issue with my gripped 7D, too.

Regardless, I am very happy to have moved on to the RRS AS-style plate system - big improvement versus the manfrotto RC2 system.


----------



## brad-man (Apr 17, 2013)

jonathan7007 said:


> Slightly off-topic but important:
> ...there are heads/clamps which don't fit between the gripped 5D3 body and the head attachment. I have the 300 f4 and the 70-200 f2.8L2 and know that for instance, my Manfrotto 322 grip head with the RC2 plate will not fit up under the 70-200 because the bulkiness of the battery housing. I have to try the same combo with the 300 but suspect I'd see the same problem. I have an aftermarket grip but I think its shape will not differ too much from the Canon offering.
> 
> I am planning a change to all Arca Swiss (AS) camera attachment so am thinking about this right now, too. I plan to adapt all heads to the AS clamps, even retro fitting somehow the AC system on a Manfrotto 410 geared head. I will have to figure out how to replace/adapt the 322 grip, too, but I knew the inability to attach the 70-200 required some new solution, anyway.



Can't speak to your Manfrotto grip, but the 410's quick release plate is one of the most secure that Manfrotto makes. It comes with a 3/8" stud you can use to connect directly to an arca compatible clamp. I considered cutting off the QR part of the head & bolting a clamp directly to the top plate. There is also a guy on ebay that fabs a plate for this purpose. In the end I just bolted on the clamp to the quick release plate. Couldn't be simpler.

Here's a very cost effective one:

http://www.amazon.com/Desmond-DAC-01-8-inch-Adapter-Compatible/dp/B005ZLOW8K/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1366153212&sr=1-1&keywords=desmond


----------



## eml58 (Apr 17, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> No, the Arca Swiss-type plates for the RRS BH-40 (and ballheads from Kirk, Markins, Acratech, and a host of other excellent brands) do not fit on the Manfrotto RC2 clamp. Manfrotto uses their own plate designs, and they're not even compatible within the brand, let alone outside the brand. That's one reason I switched from Manfrotto to AS-type plates/clamps.
> 
> While some of the Manfrotto heads can be converted to an AS-type clamp with the Wimberley C-12, the 496RC2 isn't one of them. You could replace the monopod head (with an RRS monopod head, for example, but a Manfrotto 234 tilt head with a Wimberley C-12 is what I used before getting the RRS setup to hold a 600 II), or get the Kirk 'adapter' (link) that has an RC2 compatible base under an AS-type clamp.



See, this is why I like this Forum, had no idea, now I do.
I generally don't try to work all this stuff out, so I go all RRS gear and I'm done, but it's just great that some people (neuro) do take the time to work it all out, invaluable info, Thanks Neuro as always.


----------



## Mr Bean (Apr 17, 2013)

eml58 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > No, the Arca Swiss-type plates for the RRS BH-40 (and ballheads from Kirk, Markins, Acratech, and a host of other excellent brands) do not fit on the Manfrotto RC2 clamp. Manfrotto uses their own plate designs, and they're not even compatible within the brand, let alone outside the brand. That's one reason I switched from Manfrotto to AS-type plates/clamps.
> ...


+1. It's one of the most enjoyable forums I've been involved with. With folk like Neuro and Mt Spokane Photography providing excellent feedback, my poor little brain is churning away with ideas 

And others throwing in feedback, such as jonathan7007 and Dianoda, gives me food for thought. Thanks to all who have responded. Much appreciated


----------



## Mr Bean (Apr 17, 2013)

brad-man said:


> jonathan7007 said:
> 
> 
> > Slightly off-topic but important:
> ...



And this I just noticed on one of the other threads in this forum.....
http://www.hejnarphotostore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=16_19&products_id=170


----------



## mackguyver (May 14, 2013)

For those of you who have used both, is the RRS / AS any better in terms of grip/security?

Over the years, I have (unintentionally) gotten really deep into RC2 heads, plates, L brackets, etc. but I'm considering ditching the plates and brackets to switch to Arca Swiss / RRS. The reason is that the RC2 brackets, even fully-locked down still have some movement. This is really annoying me for macro, product shots, and other work. 

I'm wondering if the AS, particularly the quick release is much better at locking down. Also, Manfrotto has the extra locking lever - but RRS doesn't. Is that an issue?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 14, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> The reason is that the RC2 brackets, even fully-locked down still have some movement. This is really annoying me for macro, product shots, and other work.
> 
> I'm wondering if the AS, particularly the quick release is much better at locking down. Also, Manfrotto has the extra locking lever - but RRS doesn't. Is that an issue?



That bit of play when 'locked down' is one main reason I switched from Manfrotto RC2 plates to the AS system. With the Arca-style plates, locked is _locked_ - the dovetail plate is gripped tightly in the clamp and there's no movement at all. That's true of both screw and lever clamps. 

I don't miss the secondary pin on the RC2 clamp. The RRS clamps take positive effort to open, and the lever clamps two-position, so if you have the safety screws on the plate, one lever pull means it can slide along but not out of the clamp.


----------



## mackguyver (May 14, 2013)

Neuro, thanks for the quick and detailed reply. That's exactly what I needed to know - looks like it's eBay and RRS shopping time!


----------



## michaelgalassi (May 14, 2013)

One word of caution, lever action clams are wonderfully quick to use and very solid in their support of your camera, I LOVE my RRS. They are however very picky about the dimensions of your L-plate dovetail, the RRS clamp will NOT hold a Sunway Photo dovetail firmly, it does however do very nicely with the Kirk components and obviously the RRS ones. If you have a mixture of plates, I suggest you get the screw type clams such as the Kirk (nice quick action) or RRS's own screw style. Your mileage may (obviously) vary but you'll love these plates and clamps.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 14, 2013)

michaelgalassi said:


> One word of caution, lever action clams are wonderfully quick to use and very solid in their support of your camera, I LOVE my RRS. They are however very picky about the dimensions of your L-plate dovetail, the RRS clamp will NOT hold a Sunway Photo dovetail firmly, it does however do very nicely with the Kirk components and obviously the RRS ones. If you have a mixture of plates, I suggest you get the screw type clams such as the Kirk (nice quick action) or RRS's own screw style. Your mileage may (obviously) vary but you'll love these plates and clamps.



RRS used to recommend only their own, Wimberley, and recent Kirk plates for their lever clamps. However, if you look at some of their clamps on their website, there's this notation:

_NOTE: Starting in 2012, the Really Right Stuff B2 LR II clamp automatically adjusts to accept all Arca-Swiss style plates except Arca-Swiss P0 Slidefix plates and plates made by Novoflex. Choose a screw-knob clamp if you have Novoflex plates. _

That's for some of the clamps included with their popular heads, give them a call if it's not clear from the site - they're very helpful.


----------



## schill (May 14, 2013)

I've been using a Kirk BH-3 ballhead and mostly Kirk plates since the Canon D60 came out. I've been very happy with them and never had any problems. I used Manfrotto quick releases before that (remember the big hexagonal plates?).

The plates go on my cameras and lenses and never come off. I had to remove the Manfrotto plates all the time.

At the time, I chose Kirk over RRS because with RRS under the original owner you couldn't order online or conveniently use a credit card.


----------



## fugu82 (May 14, 2013)

As another aside, you may want to consider the BH-55 over the 40 with your 5D3.


----------



## brad-man (May 14, 2013)

As convenient as lever clamps are, all my clamps are screw-type so incompatible plates will _never_ be an issue.


----------



## serendipidy (May 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> michaelgalassi said:
> 
> 
> > One word of caution, lever action clams are wonderfully quick to use and very solid in their support of your camera, I LOVE my RRS. They are however very picky about the dimensions of your L-plate dovetail, the RRS clamp will NOT hold a Sunway Photo dovetail firmly, it does however do very nicely with the Kirk components and obviously the RRS ones. If you have a mixture of plates, I suggest you get the screw type clams such as the Kirk (nice quick action) or RRS's own screw style. Your mileage may (obviously) vary but you'll love these plates and clamps.
> ...



I have one of those cheap $100 tripod/head combos. I want to eventually get a good (final purchase) tripod and ballhead. I have been reading CR posts about recommendations. My take so far is RRS or Gitzo legs and AS plates with ballheads from RRS, Markins, Kirk. My question is which is better for the ballhead...lever release or screw-knob clamp. I don't travel much or hike so weight doesn't matter too much. Have 7D (may one day get 5Dm3) and 100-400L and 70-200LII. My height is 70".


----------



## brad-man (May 15, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > michaelgalassi said:
> ...



Lever type clamps are faster. If you are going to stay with the same manufacturer's plates, they are definitely more convenient. The trouble is, there are slight manufacturing tolerance differences which make some plates not fit tightly with other manufacturer's clamps. Screw clamps eliminate this possibility. They will grab ANY reasonably well made plate like a vice, because basically that's what it is. For camera plates you are better off with plates made specifically for your camera for a tight fit with no rotation. Mine are either Kirk or Promediagear. Lens plates however are far more generic. As long as they have an anti-rotation device, usually little "feet" at one end, I feel one brand is as good as another. I have one RRS plate, but all my others are generic cheapies from ebay. I have never had any device in the Arca system fail, clamp or plate.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 15, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> I have been reading CR posts about recommendations. My take so far is RRS or Gitzo legs and AS plates with ballheads from RRS, Markins, Kirk. My question is which is better for the ballhead...lever release or screw-knob clamp.



Agree - RRS or Gitzo legs, head from RRS, Markins, Kirk and I'd add Acratech and Arca Swiss to that list. 

Lever or screw is really up to you - many (all the RRS ones, for example) are available with either. A lever clamp is more convenient and faster to use, IMO. Here's what RRS has to say:

http://reallyrightstuff.com/WebsiteInfo.aspx?fc=118

I use both - lever clamps on ballheads, screw clamps on the monopod and my Blackrapid straps.


----------



## Zen (May 15, 2013)

fugu82 said:


> As another aside, you may want to consider the BH-55 over the 40 with your 5D3.



I have the 5D3 with the heavy 70-200 2.8L II and the 400, and have no problem at all with the BH 40. It's a solid rig. The BH 55 will do the job equally as well, but is bulkier, and for your use, may be overkill.

Good luck.

Zen ;D


----------



## TonyMM (May 15, 2013)

I recently made the switch from Manfrotto RC2 clamp/plate to the Hejnar clamp (it has an exact configuration interlocking with the Manfrotto RC2 ball head post which completely eliminates any lateral shifting) and plates and L-plates from Kirk, RRS and Wimberley. I was worried that other clamps that sit on top of the Manfrotto post (not interlocking with the horizontal bar) could be subject to loosening and lateral creep.

I use a Kirk plate on the bottom of my BlackRapid strap so that I can quickly unscrew/dismount the plate/strap and mount the L-Bracket on the Canon 6D onto the tripod. I use a Wimberley plate under my 70-200mm lens. The Wimberley has a unique mounting plate surface that stops any rotation.

Working very well - I didn't go with the RRS lever quick release to eliminate any question of accidental loosening of the clamp lever - and the knob for the Hejnar clamp is positioned under the lenses to eliminate any accidental loosening. Quick enough for me and I believe is secure. Incidentally, the notice on RRS site states that their clamp design now covers locking down on any Arca-Swiss type plates. Not sure if they checked all the generic mfgr. plates out there, but they cover the major names.

Tony M


----------



## mackguyver (May 30, 2013)

Well, I'm over $1000 poorer for it, but I made the full switch to RRS - BH-55 ballhead, L plates, lens plates...and what the hell....some pano gear, but I love it all. The plates are solid, the ballhead notches are at 90 degrees instead of the bizarre 110 degrees or whatever Manfrotto uses, and panoramas are easy as pie. Killer stuff - thanks for the advice I got here.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 30, 2013)

It's not that it costs so much, it's that it's _worth_ so much!


----------



## jonathan7007 (May 30, 2013)

I, too, just made the switch from a few Manfrotto system components to the Arca-Swiss system. The benefit of my geared head (#410) was not reproducible at anything under about $1000, and while not perfect, I found useful the Manfrotto 322 side-handle ball head. I gave up on the Manfrotto L-Bracket as it was too cumbersome, although this particular version of the L-Bracket model did use the strong RC4 plate which never had any play in my uses. I never shot anything with this Manfrotto "L", but it was "the last straw" that caused me to just do the make-over: too big. It's for sale. The RSS L-unit for my 1DsMk3 is so trim I leave it on when taking the camera off the tripod for some of the shots on an assignment.

Because I was adapting Manfrotto equipment I found Chris Hejnar in Illinois who has a machine shop operation that serves photographers who need Arca-Swiss fittings of many kinds. (He takes pictures so got interested in this through his photography needs.) I kind of wish he had more Canon-specific plates, L's etc., but there are Manfrotto-to-Arca-Swiss products he makes to change out just the top of the head -- replacing the plate adapter that accepted the RC2 or RC4 under-camera plate.

There lots of other pieces he makes, too. I also bought a rail, a 90-degree two-fer, some plates for under-camera use. Stuff well packaged, labeled.
www.hejnarphotostore.com

My RSS L-braket tight and perfect in his clamp. I had not heard -- as referenced above -- that there are some incompatible A-S pieces. That's really good to know. 

He returns phone calls, gives advice.


----------



## mackguyver (May 30, 2013)

I, too, purchased the Manfrotto L bracket and found it huge and unwieldy. On the 5D Mk III and similar bodies, it doesn't even work in terms of vertical centering without a battery grip. The RRS L bracket is awesome! I fear that I have become an RRS addict in addition to a Canon addict now


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 6, 2013)

Okay, I'm now (happily) almost $1,000 poorer 
I've just ordered from RRS the:
BH-40 Pro II (with screw clamp)
a base plate for the 5D3 (with BG)
the L-plate (for the same combo)
a base plate for the 300mm f4.

I've also ordered a QR plate (with QR clamp) to use on the Manfrotto 496RC2 I have, as I have that on a Gitzo monopod. After some discussion with folks at RRS and using their compatibility chart, I reasoned that the one that fits the previous model 486RC2 may fit the newer model. If not, oh well.

My aim is to head down the Arca-Swiss style on all my gear. Over the years, I've built up an odd collection of tripods, heads, etc. Time for me to clear out that collection 

Thanks for the informative feedback, not just this thread, but in others that have recently covered tripods and such.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 28, 2013)

It looks like others might be avoid to avoid our unfortunate (and expensive paths) - Manfrotto to make Arca Swiss heads/plates:
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=7236


----------



## ahab1372 (Jun 28, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> It looks like others might be avoid to avoid our unfortunate (and expensive paths) - Manfrotto to make Arca Swiss heads/plates:
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=7236


I call it good news for consumers. One more good choice in the AS universe


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 28, 2013)

ahab1372 said:


> I call it good news for consumers. One more good choice in the AS universe



+1 

I agree with Bryan/TDP - this removes my biggest issue with recommending Manfrotto gear. Personally, though, I'm sticking with RRS...


----------



## ahab1372 (Jun 28, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I agree with Bryan/TDP - this removes my biggest issue with recommending Manfrotto gear. Personally, though, I'm sticking with RRS...


Yeah, and I'm sure you got a lot of people hooked up with RRS already. Good for the economy, bad for wallets. I have spent the last 35 minutes or so on their website ... ;D trying to resist the urge to _start_ with something small like a body plate or L-Plate


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 28, 2013)

ahab1372 said:


> I have spent the last 35 minutes or so on their website ... ;D trying to resist the urge to _start_ with something small like a body plate or L-Plate



The L-plate for your camera is one of the new modular designs that converts from body plate to L-plate. Mine is like that, and it's a great solution!

Just sayin'...


----------



## ahab1372 (Jun 28, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> ahab1372 said:
> 
> 
> > I have spent the last 35 minutes or so on their website ... ;D trying to resist the urge to _start_ with something small like a body plate or L-Plate
> ...


That's not true any more : . Well, it still is but won't be much longer. I'll need this which is not modular


----------



## risc32 (Jun 28, 2013)

To make things more fun, manfrotto now also makes AS style plates/clamps.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 28, 2013)

ahab1372 said:


> That's not true any more : . Well, it still is but won't be much longer. I'll need this which is not modular



A small price to pay...


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 28, 2013)

ahab1372 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with Bryan/TDP - this removes my biggest issue with recommending Manfrotto gear. Personally, though, I'm sticking with RRS...
> ...


LOL, my purchasing of RRS was largely based on comments that neuroanatomist had made over the past few months, regarding tripods/heads etc. And I'm very happy with the gear that I did buy. The L plate (on my 5D3 with grip) has made my tripod work so much more flexible.

Although its good that Manfrotto have headed down that path, I'll stick with RRS.



ahab1372 said:


> I have spent the last 35 minutes or so on their website ... ;D trying to resist the urge to _start_ with something small like a body plate or L-Plate


I think I caved in after 10min


----------



## risc32 (Jun 28, 2013)

Looks like I managed to completely miss how someone already pointed out how manfrotto has started offering... You know, carry on.... Whoops


----------

